# Computer Geek



## ian

Do you think the term "computer geek" is a derogatory description that people would be ashamed to be called?
Or a cool nickname anyone really interested in computers wouldnt mind being called.
Im just curious, well the reason I am asking, is that sometime in the future I was thinking of having a "member of the month award", the other option is  "computer geek of the month".


----------



## ian

I found this definition on the net
http://www.darkwater.com/omni/geek.html


----------



## ian

Also found these slogans
http://ifaq.wap.org/computers/geekts.html


----------



## Rick G

used to be a comp geek was a semi derogetory term for the bespctakled set with the pocket protector and tape on their glasses.  Now the term seems to mean some one that can make big bucks and still be cool.


----------



## Christopher

I think geek isn't all that bad. To me:
Geek = High interest and knowledgeable in computers
Nerd = Anti-social, goofy, ugly, smelly etc.


----------



## Rick G

oof ta, don't want to meet any geeky nerds.


----------



## zkiller

it always depends on who says it. if and when you (ian), call me a geek, i don't mind it since i know you mean well. but others use it almost as a cuse word and that i do mind. it always depends on the situation i guess. generally, i wouldn't say it's something bad to be called though!


----------



## Rick G

A geek I am and proud of it, but I'm also goofy and ugly, now what, am I, a Gerd or a Neek?


----------



## zkiller

gerk sounds cool!


----------



## Rick G

Well whatever it is, I let my pretty computer with all the lights and whirly bits do the taalking and whatever folks want to call me, it doesn't matter as long as they keep calling.  It's especially gratifying after theyve been on the phone with****way a for 45 minutes and it takes 10 seconds to fix thair machine(yep, true story, ctrl=alt=del and they were back up.


----------



## [tab]

Ahhh crap... looks like I'm a nerd.


----------



## ian

I guess you are not as predictable as I thought.
I thought you would say something like "Im neither a geek, nor a nerd, Im a freak......" 
seeing as how your computers were named superfreak, gigafreak,......


----------



## ian

anyhow I wont be using the word "geek" cause it could cause offence, Id probably use something like "computer specialist" or "expert"


----------



## Rick G

Yuck, thats even worse than GEEK!


----------



## [tab]

Geek of the Week.


----------



## Christopher

[tab] said:
			
		

> Ahhh crap... looks like I'm a nerd.


LoL


----------



## ian

> Geek of the Week.


that has a cool sound to it....


----------



## zkiller

Rick G said:
			
		

> Well whatever it is, I let my pretty computer with all the lights and whirly bits do the taalking and whatever folks want to call me, it doesn't matter as long as they keep calling.  It's especially gratifying after theyve been on the phone with****way a for 45 minutes and it takes 10 seconds to fix thair machine(yep, true story, ctrl=alt=del and they were back up.


i did tech support for nearly 3 years, i know the feeling!


----------



## zkiller

[tab] said:
			
		

> Ahhh crap... looks like I'm a nerd.


agreed!


----------



## Rick G

So who else would be on a computer forum?


----------



## Aleksey

I don't really see what's so bad about thw rod geek. Cuz you know, you could pick much worser things than that, and Gekk has a lot to do with knowledge. Probably a lot of the poeple here who have 20+ posts are geeks, so why not?


----------



## Rick G

Hey! Hows about if your a real olg geezer like me and a geek too. I started programming on IBM model 60. Temperature and humidity controled room, paper tape and paper card programming and a hard drive the size of a house and 6 discs tall.
Hmmmmm, perhaps thats where the term ogre came from, geek and geezer?
Can't spell either!


----------



## Lord Kalthorn

Geek is a perfectly reasonable term - just like the other terms for people that I can think of:



			
				Kalthorn's List of Stereotypes in order of superiority said:
			
		

> Geek = A Person who is on a Computer for too long, and knows just a little about them.   Geeks can be intelligent to a point; lowest form of life
> 
> Mac-Freak = A Geek who likes Macintosh (shudder).   A very low form of life.
> 
> Goth = Some Vampire Freak like my sister; like black etc etc and so on.
> 
> Propa Goff = A Jock Goth; the original form of Goths even using the ancient Jock form of Goth, Goff.
> 
> Linux-Folk = A Geek who likes Linux (shudder again)
> 
> Jock = People who may be able to use Computers but do not spend their life's work on them - can be intelligent to a point.   There are many sub-forms of Jocks
> 
> Brainiac = A very intelligent person, can be any of the other types of people.
> 
> Brainiac Geek = A Brainiac Geek is very intelligent and uses computers all the time - knowing a great deal about them.   A Nerd may be a Linux-Folk or Mac-Freak, or neutral, but cannot be insane about Microsoft. Second Highest Form of Life.
> 
> Nerd = The highest form of life; a Brainiac who knows all about computers, is highly intelligent, and loves Microsoft.  A race unto itself.


----------



## se7en

i dont really care being called it. im not a computer geek, but my mom likes to joke around and call me that (too much CS i guess )
ive done homeschool the past 2 years (8th and 9th grade). in public school i was always the "cool" one or the "popular" one.
now that im homeschool i get alot more time to be on the comp...i duno.
im not a computer geek!! 
nobody calls me that anyway.


----------



## cohen

depends when are where you are, but it is acceptable.


----------



## epidemik

I think its not a big deal. 
I also think its stupid that people consider being smart a bad thing.


----------



## Respital

[tab];1609 said:
			
		

> Geek of the Week.


I like. 


ian said:


> that has a cool sound to it....


Yeah it does. 


Rick G said:


> So who else would be on a computer forum?


Bots?
I don't know but if someone is willing to learn I'm sure anyone here would be happy to teach.


----------



## brian

wow, this is...... OLD


----------



## MyCattMaxx

Shit, Who do you think they look for when it goes down on them?????


Brian May is right !!!!

Who reserected this old thread????
Some dumb ass I bet


----------



## patrickv

MyCattMaxx said:


> Who reserected this old thread????
> Some dumb ass I bet



Cohen


----------



## brian

MyCattMaxx said:


> Shit, Who do you think they look for when it goes down on them?????
> 
> 
> Brian May is right !!!!
> 
> Who reserected this old thread????
> Some dumb ass I bet



and its no longer brian may  may is my 1/2 bday... however my last name does start with a m


----------



## Interested

i HATE when people call me computer geek/nerd. i want to take 'em down! i hate it because i know that if they didnt know that i am good with computers, and that i am very smart, they would not call me that. it pisses me off.


----------



## Punk




----------



## GameMaster

It's an acceptable term. Me personally, I'd be flattered if someone called me a Geek.


----------



## brian

GameMaster said:


> It's an acceptable term. Me personally, I'd be flattered if someone called me a Geek.



same, peopel always call me the geek guy. or he computer geek... but i mean that is good. i dont care if they ment to be mean. just knowing that i know more about computers makes me feel good


----------



## Geoff

Interested said:


> i HATE when people call me computer geek/nerd. i want to take 'em down! i hate it because i know that if they didnt know that i am good with computers, and that i am very smart, they would not call me that. it pisses me off.


Same, even if they mean well I still don't like being called that.


----------



## skidude

Any remotely intelligent person can figure out how a computer works. It doesn't need a special kind of person, or "computer geek" to figure it out. All you need to do is have the curiosity to open the side of the case and look.


----------

